# Good, flexible 120v extension cords?



## jhark123 (Aug 26, 2008)

Ditto to the above. Pm me on the custom print


----------



## FlyFishRI (Aug 17, 2013)

If you want to post here just to try and sell us a product, post the info for all too see. I am interested as well.


----------



## TBFGhost (Oct 9, 2008)

He called me with the pricing but be you have to buy large quantities of cords. They want to sell you "units" which are packs of 48. It was about $20 each for a 12/3 25 footer, $35 for a 50 footer and $73 for a 100 footer.


----------



## milspecind (Aug 21, 2013)

jlsconstruction said:


> Pm me on here, I'm interested. Do you have samples?


hello, thanks for the interest in our extension cords. id love to send you a sample of our cord. send me and address and who i mark this sample verbal to and ill get that out to you a.s.a.p. To make it a little easier on my end, send me your phone number and ill give you a call to discuss our package deals we have going on right now.


----------



## milspecind (Aug 21, 2013)

TBFGhost said:


> He called me with the pricing but be you have to buy large quantities of cords. They want to sell you "units" which are packs of 48. It was about $20 each for a 12/3 25 footer, $35 for a 50 footer and $73 for a 100 footer.


normally we sell them 48 to a unit, but we definetely dont shy away from any business. if anyone is looking for a smaller amount call me and we can work something extra special out. freight paid to your door, net 60 on the bill so you can work with the product before you part with a knickel, the whole 9 yards.


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

Anyone want to split a unit of 25 footers. Like 3 of you


----------



## redwood (Dec 5, 2007)

I received a email from Milspec today and it made no mention of minimum quantities.


----------



## TBFGhost (Oct 9, 2008)

The guy I spoke with was nice enough, but they are still salesmen. I could hear others i in the background. They want to get "one on one" with you and sell it to you. 

Again, they were nice enough but the offers I got were the 48 cords per unit and when I told them there are only two guys in my company he offered a deal of 12 cords, 4 in each size.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

TBFGhost said:


> The guy I spoke with was nice enough, but they are still salesmen. I could hear others i in the background. They want to get "one on one" with you and sell it to you.
> 
> Again, they were nice enough but the offers I got were the 48 cords per unit and when I told them there are only two guys in my company he offered a deal of 12 cords, 4 in each size.


Milspec...most of the time salesmen here get hung out to dry...cut the sales pitch and give us the brass tax. You ain't gonna get rich here since were just alcoholic contractors but let us know what the deal is.


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

Ridgid cords are my choice. Lifetime guarantee,... most people don't realize when they fail, just swap them out for new ones at no charge at your local HD.

I've done this a lot with no questions asked. Calling Ridgid will confirm this.


----------



## Rich D. (Oct 14, 2011)

superseal said:


> Ridgid cords are my choice. Lifetime guarantee,... most people don't realize when they fail, just swap them out for new ones at no charge at your local HD.
> 
> I've done this a lot with no questions asked. Calling Ridgid will confirm this.


Please define "fail"?

What if the indicator light burnt out?


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

When one of my cords fails it's because it ended up in 2 pieces. I don't think they cover that. But I do have a few of those cords.


----------



## Rich D. (Oct 14, 2011)

jlsconstruction said:


> When one of my cords fails it's because it ended up in 2 pieces. I don't think they cover that. But I do have a few of those cords.


Well now u have 2 cords.


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

Rich D. said:


> Well now u have 2 cords.


That's the way I look at it :laughing: anything under 5' I throw away.


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

Rich D. said:


> Please define "fail"?
> 
> What if the indicator light burnt out?


Yep that's a fail. I returned one with a burnt light, one with the connector pulling away and a couple with the ground missing. 

My buddy burnt the **** out of a 50' triple tap, totally abused it and melted the plugs. They took it back no questions,...he's the one who informed me of the lifetime warranty. I didn't believe at first,but I do now :thumbup:


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

jlsconstruction said:


> When one of my cords fails it's because it ended up in 2 pieces. I don't think they cover that. But I do have a few of those cords.


I haven't cut any in half so your probably right on that, but you've never lost a ground or had a plug pull away?

The ridgids loop up real nice too.


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

superseal said:


> I haven't cut any in half so your probably right on that, but you've never lost a ground or had a plug pull away?
> 
> The ridgids loop up real nice too.


I usually just put a new end on it. 

And yeah they do. I like the rubber they use, it's softer


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

Says so right on the package too!

http://www.homedepot.com/p/RIDGID-100-ft-10-3-Extension-Cord-AW62628/100661447


----------



## milspecind (Aug 21, 2013)

Inner10 said:


> Can you just post the details here?


we have a new C.G.M(continuous ground monitoring) proglow extension cord. This new cord has a feature where the female end stays lit to show continuity in the ground, and the male end is an amber color to let you know you have power. We are the ONLY ones that make this cord, it is literally our patent. We just got back from a trade show in Austin Texas, and we are selling our proglow cords for the following price:

50 ft-$51.44
100ft-$100.49
*for a limited time we are doing a bakers dozen special on these where every 12 cords you purchase, you recieve an additional cord at no cost.
although these cords are a little pricey, alot of our bigger contracts like the cgm feature.

We also have our normal 12/3 heavy duty construction grade cords with the molded on lighted ends in bright rainbow colors, at a great wholesale price. we make them with big oversized, clear lighted ends to let you know when you have power. super flexible down to -40 degrees. toughest contractor cords in the buisness. The pricing is as followed:

-25' -$19.84

-50'-$37.29

-100'-$72.10

Let me know if your interested and have any questions, i can pay freight straight to your door, and give you net 60 on the bill from the day i ship


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Even to Canada?


----------

